# My Horse Poem



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty good.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the "and hang out with your pallies" part!


----------



## StardustRose (Feb 17, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> I love the "and hang out with your pallies" part!


Haha, I couldn't think of anything that rhymed with 'rallies'


----------

